# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  ArtEmis: Affective Language for Art

## Airicist

artemisdataset.org

Panos Achlioptas

Maks Ovsjanikov 

Kilichbek Haydarov

Mohamed Elhoseiny

Leonidas Guibas

----------

